# 601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - One of my favorite maduros



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Spicy blast out of the gate, but mellows out a bit. Lots of cedar, cocoa, and coffee notes. This one has a very refined finish though, with ample s...

Read the full review here: 601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - One of my favorite maduros


----------

